
The Vigilante Who Hacked Hacking Team Explains How He Did It - djvdorp
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-vigilante-who-hacked-hacking-team-explains-how-he-did-it
======
qubex
As a half-Italian living in Milan with a more-than-cursory acquaintance &
(somewhat stale) interest in computer security (I used to be very active on
HITB in the mid-2000s) I always took Hacking Team's existence to be something
of an insult, and though I'm no left-leaning anarchist sympathiser, I must
admit feeling deeply satisfied when these folks were served a strong dose of
their own medicine. To read that their CEO also had the temerity to sign his
emails with the odious echo of ” _Boia chi molla_ ” makes me angry in the
deepest recesses of my core. What is wrong with these fascist nostalgics?

